# Planning to convert to npt , need advice



## Viettxboii (Oct 25, 2007)

i have a 2.5g nano tank in my room, which is giving me nothing but algae.
only plants are hygrophila polysperma, and java moss, all infected with algae.
i want to start up an npt, and remove the huge chunk of wood i have.
But i want to keep the current plants.
Is it feasble to do so ? 
Also for lighting is a 15watt screw in cf, any other suggestions?
Filtration is 30gph HOB, should i use this or a small internal(elite mini)
and for soil, any reccomendations for someone in canada


----------



## flagg (Nov 29, 2004)

Viettxboii said:


> i have a 2.5g nano tank in my room, which is giving me nothing but algae.
> only plants are hygrophila polysperma, and java moss, all infected with algae.
> i want to start up an npt, and remove the huge chunk of wood i have.
> But i want to keep the current plants.
> ...


You can certainly keep the current plants, but I would def. add more variety, obviously nothing that gets too big. I have a bunch of java ferns in my 2.5 gal. betta tanks that don't get too big. Your lighting is fine. I think a 30gph HOB is way too much for such a small tank. In the small NPTs I've kept I haven't bothered using a filter, it's not really necessary. If you really want one, AZOO makes a small 15gph HOB, it usually runs for less than $7.00USD around here. As for soil, just follow the typical recommendations (see the "What is El-Natural..." sticky). One thing I will say is that in such a small tank, you should only go with about 1/2 inch of soil.

-ricardo


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Id like to see the outcome of this 2.5 gallon NPT, sounds interesting. Starting small is a good way to experiment.


----------



## kenny1tothe6 (Aug 12, 2007)

I just converted my 5 gallon hex to an NPT! I LOVE it and got a variety of plants(My mom+dad spoil me ) *but I need a few more* and used Schultz cactus soil? and It work pretty good!! I used 1 in of gravel from my big a** community so everything established pretty quick....I just kept the filter that I have(marine land eclipse hex5 filter), do a 50% WC every Saturday(except yesterday....*FRIDAY*) and never vac out the gravel or soil....(My java moss is doomed! DOOMED!*I always suck it up*)I have a tetra 50 W heater Preset at 79 degrees and a 15 W CF bulb in my hood. I don't remember the plants I have but ill research them and tell you...they all like the new tank......Remember if you have fish,(which I know you do...unless he died), The 30GPH filter should be good....maybe because its an el natural the elite....I dont know...just pick the one you want to use.....Yes it is feasible to keep the plants; just cut off the infected leaves\parts....hope Panicattack is doing good!


----------



## Viettxboii (Oct 25, 2007)

i may use the elite, as it's more quiet, lower gph, and doesn't disturb hte surface, i'll use it elite.
As for plants, since it's algae infest, over time the algae would die if i'm correct right?
Also i want to have a small area in the front in centre as a mossy "clearing" area, which will be accomplished with moss on slate.
I'm scared to use some types of soil, but we'll see.


----------



## Viettxboii (Oct 25, 2007)

Also what are fast growing stem plants? 
I'm thinking of doing some rotala indica or rotala rontundfolia as well.
Also the water here is relatively hard and has good amounts of calcium, so i don't think crushed coral is neccesary.
Any floater suggestions? Or should i use my hygro as a floater as how it is right now..
I'm lopping most of the plants off, but hopefully i can have it heavily planted off the bat, also i would like to to try and have a smaller piece of wood to one side, and have various rocks around, and have a more "natural" scape.
Also out of curiousity, would npt's benefit from having mts' around?








tank looks somewhat like that right now, but with more growth, plant and algae wise(especially algae) as that pic was from approx. a month ago


----------



## newbie314 (Mar 2, 2007)

Go to my 2.5 gallon link.
Tank is real low maintance - mainly pruning.
I have vals, anacharis, java moss and fern, and duckweed (lemna minor)
2 types of java moss a real fine hair.
Tank contains a Betta (had since mar) and two Red Cherry shrimp.
oh and of course snails.
The betta has a big belly but looks healthly.
Looks like the betta eats too many snails


----------



## kenny1tothe6 (Aug 12, 2007)

Viettxboii said:


> Also what are fast growing stem plants?
> I'm thinking of doing some rotala indica or rotala rontundfolia as well.
> Also the water here is relatively hard and has good amounts of calcium, so i don't think crushed coral is neccesary.
> Any floater suggestions? Or should i use my hygro as a floater as how it is right now..
> ...


hornwort, arachnis, ludwiga, combia (SP?),(I didnt use any CC at all....), water fern and duckweed as floaters, NPT's can have MTS's...mine doesnt as I UNFOURTONATLY DONT HAVE ANY! (but want some).....I have Ramshorns, and SEVERAL pond snails...I think they help keeping down the debris....but DO contribute to the Bio-load...(Fourtonatly a small amount). I dont have ANY decs in my NPT(driftwoodetc) because the plants do that IMO...im hoping to get driftwood on slate though. Try to get ALL of the hair algea out and save whatever you can....If you lose stuff entirely just buy some more(Sorry...I know its not easy....they DO cost money!)...try posting a pic (or pics) of the tank when you get a chance.....Have fun!


----------



## kenny1tothe6 (Aug 12, 2007)

Viettxboii said:


> i may use the elite, as it's more quiet, lower gph, and doesn't disturb the surface, i'll use it elite.
> As for plants, since it's algae infest, over time the algae would die if i'm correct right?
> Also i want to have a small area in the front in centre as a mossy "clearing" area, which will be accomplished with moss on slate.
> I'm scared to use some types of soil, but we'll see.


OK....cool...no the algea will kill the plants and then take over the tank.....so yea.....I know how you feel about soil......I dont really like it either...(it scared me;P). (BTW: I like slate....but the cheapest ive seen it around locally is 20$!)*they are making me do my angry dance!!!!!! P)


----------



## Viettxboii (Oct 25, 2007)

i actually don't know where to buy the hygro, i got it from a friend.
moss is too far, but i'll keep a little bit. Ideally i wanna cherry shrimp but with the betta that ain't happening.
May start a nice 2g bowl for him though.


----------



## Viettxboii (Oct 25, 2007)

Change of plans, i myself a starting a 5g npt for myself will be geting it this weekend.
The 2.5 will be set up for an npt, but no water, so for now, no 2.5
I'll throw soil, plants, etc, i'll create a hardscape for it, for now.
Otherwise i'll be doing a 5gal instead, and hopefully my parents won't notice that the 2.5 "grew a few inches" each way/


----------



## Viettxboii (Oct 25, 2007)

Blah cut that, 5 gal won't be set up until summer.
I'll be re-doing my 2.5 once i'm done with midterm exams, (feb)
I still need to purchase some Soil.
As for filtration, use an elite mini as i find that i liked it better then my current HOB ( loud. )
I will remove that giant piece of driftwood. and Probably try bleaching all that moss. / Algae. / Other algae infested plants.
After that i will plant the plants i want to use, and leave the tank running at 75% water.
This will allow the taller stems of hygrophila to grow emergent, helping preventing algae, and also a small portion of the h. polysperma will be left floating.
I will have a few rocks with moss on them as well.
I need plant suggestions now, as H.polysperma and Java moss is simply not enough.

Also how deep does the gravel and soil have to be?


----------

